#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-17
<dbz2k> hello
<PiperPPR> Donald Trump versus the New World Order - 1 of 4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAOcccVmaYE
<littlediobolic> Hey really quick question for anyone who knows. Im having issues with GRUB I believe. Sometimes when I turn on my Ubuntu MATE machine I just get caught at a grey screen. After a few reboots it boots into GRUB fine. But idk why its doing that. If anyone could help that would be amazing. thanks
<sdhnlk> Hello
<ratchetmeche> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<ratchetmeche> Just installed 16.04, loving it. I was using mint, but I think I like this better
<billybigrigger> hey all, i'm having issues launching update-manager, with a python/gtk3 import error...this box is a 16.04 machine, but it looks like software boutique is grabbing packages for 16.10?
<alkisg> billybigrigger: what's the output of: apt policy mate-desktop
<billybigrigger> ill check
<billybigrigger> alkisg: brb
<billybigrigger> alkisg: it's version 1.12.1
<alkisg> billybigrigger: no, the whole output. put it to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link here.
<billybigrigger> it's 4 lines there's not much info there, but ok
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/3729656
<billybigrigger> alkisg:
<lozusr> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/17/%23lubuntu.html
<lozusr> What's this?
<alkisg> billybigrigger: ok, it's the correct version 1.12.1-1 coming from the correct repository, so it's 16.04 and not 16.10
<billybigrigger> but software boutique is telling me that's grabbing packages for 16.10
<billybigrigger> ill just paste the update-manager error
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mate-desktop shows that 16.10 has version 1.16.0-1
<billybigrigger> ya, well somehow i have gtk3 mixed up on this 16.04 machine, gtk3 didn't come till 16.10 though?
<alkisg> lozusr: it is the logs of the lubuntu channel, you can join that channel by writing /join #lubuntu
<lozusr> alkisg, I know, but it's neonazi content.
<alkisg> lozusr: it's normal irc spam, but why ask here and not in #freenode or in #lubuntu?
<lozusr> They shouldn't be logging neonazis.
<billybigrigger> alkisg: http://pastebin.ca/3729662
<alkisg> It's completely off topic here
<lozusr> alkisg, Well if they're not going to regulate the channel they need to stop the logs.
<lozusr> Now they have neonazi spam made permanent in the logs.
<alkisg> billybigrigger: update-manager is an ubuntu application, also used by ubuntu-mate, and uses gtk3, like many other apps
<alkisg> lozusr: well, report it to the correct place then, either #freenode or #lubuntu, here it's not the irc channel that you see in that log
<lozusr> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/17/%23lubuntu.html
<lozusr> I just reported it to #freenode
<alkisg> lozusr: this is the ubuntu-mate channel, not the lubuntu channel
<alkisg> OK, no need to talk about it here though
<ali1234> those idiots spammed their rubbish here too
<ali1234> they hit all the popular channels
<lowkey_> Hi wanted to inform you that I was unable to unlock the encryption after my installation of 16.04.1 amd64 with norwegian keyboard I assume it is caused by only recognize US keyboards during boot
<lowkey_> *recognizing
<lowkey_> Was also unable to overwrite the previous partitions in the install visard. some thing about already a root partition or what ever
<alkisg> lowkey_: things that are not related to the desktop environment (i.e. mate), should be reported to the ubuntu bug trackers, launchpad etc
<Guest55540> jacky
<Guest55540> need help guys
<jacky__> thank you
<lowkey_> no need it will never be fixed and if it is it will be unfixed again in a month or so that is how this always was and will be
<miguel> hi there
<Guest54550> hi there
<nazareno> Hi, where can I find my file, transfered via bluetooth?
<nazareno> I looked in / home / nazareno / Public but can not find it there
<nazareno> I don't know where are the files transferreds via bluetooth...
<r00tobo> nazareno, it depends on what's the item you transferred =p
<r00tobo> if its a picture then it will be in the Picture folder of your home dir
<nazareno> is a picture, but I can't find it...
<r00tobo> are you sure the transferring went successfully ?
<nazareno> yes
<masnell> nazareno Try ; find $HOME -iname '<the name>'
<nazareno> it's a command for a terminal?
<masnell> sorry, yes, terminal command
<nazareno> ok
<masnell> can try *.ext or name.* also
<masnell> in <the name>
<masnell> I don't use it, but if you open caja to your home directory, there is a search function there
<masnell> also
<nazareno> it says: /home/nazareno/.cache/obexd/postre.jpg
<nazareno> Thanks! The problem is solved!
<masnell> so .cache is hidden in caja, if you do ctrl-h it will toggle show/hide hidden files/directories.
<nazareno> ok, I found it!
<masnell> great
<nazareno> Thankyou!
<nazareno> Best regards, from Argentina!
<alkisg> nazareno: that's the cache; the file should also be in a real location like Downloads
<nazareno> ok, I will find there too...
<masnell> alkisg: could be a bug given the obexd directory under cache, else would expect a ~/obexd directory - i will try to do tmrw a test and log a bug if it's a default config problem
<alkisg> masnell: obexd is the library that handles the transfer; putting it to cache before handing it out to caja sounds like a good plan
<alkisg> It's not the end receiver; it's the library
<masnell> alkisg: OK. thx for the clarification. will check it out n do the necessary if there is an issue
<nazareno> Good bye guys! Thankyou again! Best Regards, from Argentina!
<alkisg> bb nazareno
<nazareno> :-)
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> hello, good morning
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> ouroumov: are you around?
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I have an issue with a file appearing on my desktop that does not show up in, terminal, or midnight commander, or krusader or caja it is named similar to another link on the desktop.
<alkisg> Heh, that was fast :)
<mate|98083> why can't i set my home page to what I want in Firefox?
<nomic> its not an ubuntu issue
<nomic> ask somewhere that deals with firefox
<mate|98083> it only happen in ubuntu, so, yes, yes it is.
<nomic> check you have enough disk space
<nomic> ask on ubuntu forums
<nomic> ask in #ubuntu
<mate|98083> instead of being a dick, why don't you tell me why i can't set my home page in firefox while running ubuntu?  just go ahead and do it, k?
<nomic> ?
<nomic> if i knew I would tell you
<nomic> its obscure
<nomic> google it?
<nomic> ask google
<nomic> ask forums
<nomic> ask in #ubuntu (more populous)
<mate|98083> if you know nothing, why respond?
<nomic> because nobody does
<nomic> you should be grateful
<mate|98083> k... thanks
<titus_> hello
<alkisg> Hi
<titus_> question please: terminal command to upgrade for 16.10
<ouroumov_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<titus_> many thanks
<titus_> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<titus_> No new release found
<ouroumov__> hm
<alkisg> titus_: what's the output of this command? grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<titus_> titus@titus-H61MGV3:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<titus_> [sudo] password for titus:
<titus_> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<titus_> No new release found
<titus_> titus@titus-H61MGV3:~$
<alkisg> grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<alkisg> TGhat command
<alkisg> Not the do-release-upgrade command
<titus_> o0k i try
<masnell> is a apt update needed for do-release-upgrade?
<masnell> try ; sudo apt-get update
<titus_> not realy get what is the command for upgrade from 16,4 to 16.10
<masnell> then; sudo do-release-upgrade
<titus_> ok i try thank
<alkisg> titus_: can you run the command that I said, and tell us the result?
<alkisg> Because if you have Prompt=LTS in that configuration file, then you can't get 16.10 without changing the configuration
<titus_> titus@titus-H61MGV3:~$ greq Prompt/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<titus_> No command 'greq' found, did you mean:
<titus_>  Command 'grep' from package 'grep' (main)
<titus_> greq: command not found
<titus_> i am big noob sorry
<guest-nz1u7r> hi
<guest-nz1u7r> это тут сидят убунтякеры))
<guest-nz1u7r> кто подскажет как поламать пароль на админе?
<alkisg> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RFleming> Greetings!
<guest-nz1u7r> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<guest-nz1u7r> там не кто видет что я пишу(((
<guest-nz1u7r>  #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<alkisg> guest-nz1u7r: we don't speak russian, sorry
<alkisg> guest-nz1u7r: that probably means that they want you to register your nickname...
<guest-nz1u7r> thx
<RFleming> did something break with acahi-dnsconfd?
<RFleming> I'm trying to do an upgrade from 16.04.1 to 16.10 (cus I can), and avahi-dnsconfd fails to unpack and pooches the upgrade
<RFleming> seems to be in launchpad already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/1634061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634061 in avahi (Ubuntu) "package avahi-dnsconfd 0.6.32-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<stomith> installed 16.10 from netboot.iso and don´t have ´System-Tools > Display´. What software package contains the Display settings?
<dbz2k> hello
<joem86> Hi, I use an alternative keyboard layout. I can manually set my keyboard layout to colemak just fine. When I reboot my layout is always qwerty, even though colemak is at the top of the list. This didn't seem to happen in 14.04. Any ideas?
<alkisg> joem86: what's the output of this? grep XKB /etc/default/keyboard
<joem86> @alkisg http://pastebin.com/EirYrP59
<alkisg> joem86: does it happen if you switch to the guest session?
<alkisg> (i.e., trying to see if it's a user setting or a system setting)
<alkisg> (you can check now, if you know how to activate the guest session)
<joem86> I'll see if I can do it without logging out of my current session
<joem86> just tried the guest session. The keyboard was set properly
<joem86> I'm not sure what it is about my session
<alkisg> joem86: then the problem is that you tried to use gnome (mate) keyboard settings :)
<alkisg> Those are set in gsettings, you can simply reset them...
<joem86> I'll give that a try
<alkisg> Something like: `gsettings reset-recursively org.mate.peripherals-keyboard-xkb` and then logout/login
<alkisg> Ah and possibly `gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.desktop.input-sources` as well
<ubuntu-mate> ELLO77
<eemilioo> hello
<eemilioo> how can I update the intel driver for an 945G Express
<eemilioo> checked foruns and only Nvidia updates are listed
<eemilioo> ThinkPad-T60 4.2.0-42-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 21:24:45 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ryan__> hi
<Judas> hi
<Judas> How do I make my laptop screen not flicker?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-18
<amelia__> we just got jumped with a HORRIBLE virus. It was on MSNBC. and our keyboard became unresponsive.
<amelia__> it was honking and saying "do not delete this page or your hard drive will crash" and said to call the toll free number on the screen, to press 1 for instructions.
<amelia__> there was no number. I think they wanted me to put in my password. I did not. really shook up my husband and myself.
<amelia__> finally turned off the computer completely, stared at each other for awhile, started it back up, and there was a long list of things it was "clearing" on upper left hand corner.
<amelia__> all appears ok now. is there anything we should do other than report this?
<sheik> sex
<alkisg> yes we all have one
<sheik> really
<benno_> hi
<benno_> servus
<puttimann> quit
<ouroumov_> ~
<imexil> Hi, I have probably unpopular question. I've upgraded my stock ubuntu to 16.10 and it was working fine. I thought to give mate a try and installed the mate-desktop package. There were some quirks that did not work correctly so I decided to go back to stock unity. Problem is that mate does system changes that are beyond just simple window manager. Now I have problems that my min-display port no longer sees the projector etc.
<imexil> So short question is there a way to _cleanly_ remove all the mate components and have the system reconfigure to stock unity without having to do a reinstall?
<alkisg> imexil: normally, if you did apt install mate-desktop, now all you need to do is apt purge --auto-remove mate-desktop
<alkisg> What is a min-display port?
<alkisg> Note that mate is a desktop environment, not a desktop manager
<alkisg> *window manager
<imexil> alkisg: Thanks. I did that actually already and still have lightdm dialogue with broken graphics (basically some gtk mixture). Mini-display port is basically an alternative to HDMI. I normally have a VGA projector connected via adapter. Under Unity it was dedected w/o problems now with the mate install it just doesn't see any devices connected. Only HDMI will work now :-(
<imexil> So I guess I would need som reconfiguring of the ubuntu-desktop in addition to purging mate-desktop
<alkisg> imexil: did you actually use the purge --auto-remove command, or some alternative?
<imexil> I did use purge, not sure about auto-remove but now that is unfortunately to late.
<alkisg> You can still try: apt-get purge --auto-remove
<alkisg> See if it lists any packages
<alkisg> If you want you can put the list to pastebin before accepting the purge
<imexil> IIRC I used purge and then autoremove afterwards
<imexil> list is empty :-(
<alkisg> dpkg -l '*mate*' | grep ^ii
<alkisg> That list is empty too?
<imexil> no :-)
<imexil> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23343179/
<alkisg> You need to remove those as well
<alkisg> And maybe even run sudo update-initramfs -u
<imexil> ok will purge those and see if things get better. But is there perhaps some kind of repair trigger for the existing packages just to make sure.
<alkisg> none that wouldn't have been called automatically
<imexil> I see.
<alkisg> Unfortunately, mate sets a grub graphics menu, and that messes up some displays
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: can we ditch that, and be like all other flavors?
<alkisg> It's also incredibly slow on some hardware, e.g. I've seen it need 10 seconds to draw itself
<imexil> So if I knew which package from stock ubuntu touches those settings I could trigger a reinstall for that and that might fix it?
<alkisg> Normally, no settings are left after a package purge
<imexil> well but original settings are not restored either or?
<alkisg> So normally no apt-get install --reinstall package would ever fix it
<alkisg> Debian policy says that packages cannot touch the configuration files of other packages
<alkisg> So there are no original settings to restore, because they're never touched
<alkisg> That's why /etc/configuration.d dirs exist, to drop settings there and not need to overwrite other packages' files
<imexil> Right. So I need to xplain the debian policy to my non-connecting projector then ;-)
<alkisg> Right, that's clearly a bug, not by design
<alkisg> For example... let's say that mate drops some grub configuration file to make that graphics menu
<alkisg> and it removes it on purge, but forgets to call update-grub
<alkisg> That then would be a bug on the postrm script of the mate package, not of the packages you have now still installed
<alkisg> Anyway, purge those packages, run update-initramfs -u and update-grub, reboot, and see if it still happens,
<alkisg> and if you still have the graphics grub menu
<imexil> I understand. OK let me purge those remaining packages and then see if that improves things. Thanks for your help!
<imexil> alkisg: Are these warnings something I should worry about: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23343214/?
<alkisg> No, as long as all your hardware appears to be working
<alkisg> Many firmware files are not distributed in packages due to copyrights
<imexil> OK. I'm off for reboot
<alkisg> Better?
<imexil> alkisg: Now that is interesting. After purging the last mate pakages and running the update commands I NOW have mate-flavoured boot screen (before I still had the standard ubuntu one even when mate-desktop was still installed). Lightdm is still messed up.
<alkisg> When you say messed up... can you post some screenshot from e.g. a mobile phone?
<imexil> will do.
<imexil> alkisg: OK. So I tested and the lock screen looks like it should look like: http://zb.dwe.no/?6d601973599d3a85#AeVVGYIGrGMNCfNuqQ8aP/Z8qjOZH3ofGqAcCiS6OSM=
<imexil> but the login screen has some issues: http://zb.dwe.no/?468769496941a8a0#2lYO5YGiP5NGVMcNi0pgVxwcZJxeuiVdwcZkOBqHCK8=
<alkisg> imexil: what's the output of this? dpkg -l '*lightdm*' | grep ^ii
<imexil> http://zb.dwe.no/?d1f3f900c7e17627#gjnXG3I6Q3HfGCtQxSduPByXjPVTmRV3d0KB2zjv6kk=
<alkisg> imexil: remove lightdm-gtk-greeter, and logoff/logon
<imexil> OK
<imexil> alkisg: Thanks that fixed the login :-)
<alkisg> Cool
<alkisg> So the displayport is still an issue?
<imexil> I have to find out when I'm at the class room again tomorrow.
<alkisg> ok
<imexil> (was a bit embarrassing today when the projector in todays room ONLY had VGA and no HDMI, so I had to use teamviewer from the room's desktop win machine to present my stuff ;-) )
<alkisg> Haha... better use epoptes :D
<alkisg> (epoptes.org, classroom presentation and remote control tool)
<imexil> Anyway thanks for the help. And I keep you updated. And I'll remember to never mix stock ubuntu with ubuntu mate (my family members run of course mate)
<alkisg> Installing multiple desktop environments isn't the best idea, yeah
<imexil> Thanks to epoptes tip, never heard of it before.
<alkisg> Thousands of schools use it
<imexil> Right, Linux only which is a problem since Uni here is Win only (I'm being the exception :-( )
<alkisg> Ah yeah we don't care about windows :D we only used them over LTSP...
<imexil> lucky you
<ouroumov> <alkisg> flexiondotorg: can we ditch that, and be like all other flavors? -> I second that
<ouroumov> Eye candy isn't worth the slew of graphics problems
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: to be clear, I'm talking about not having "grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate" preinstalled...
<ouroumov> I'd rather default/grub would have GRUB_TERMINAL=console uncommented by default
<alkisg> I agree, but that would be a base ubuntu change, not a flavour change
<ouroumov> yeah :/
<rtinoco> hello guys
<lowkey__> Hi, I have been AFK a few hours and on my return the top menu is gone
<lowkey__> might be a hibernation or similar issue
<nomic> lowkey
<nomic> you maybe deleted it
<nomic> log off, on again
<lowkey__> ubuntu 16.04 has experinced an internal error
<lowkey__> did i delete the top(start) menu
<lowkey__> more likely that someone is trolling me through my computer
<lowkey__> do I use use mate-session-save --force-logout nomic ?
<nomic> "top menu" -- you mean the panel
<nomic> if you logoff, it should return
<lowkey__> but what is the terminal comand
<lowkey__> nomic Command ?
<nomic> logoff?
<nomic> sudo reboot
<nomic> try 'please'
<lowkey__> mate-session-save --force-logout
<lowkey_> I figured out i turned on my reviver that is connected to my HDMI and the PC screen is just and extension after that that only shows the background wallpaper
<lowkey_> If you guys had mirror image (same image on all monitor) as default it would be better but then again it is not about making stuff better now is it?
<nomic> get lost
<lowkey_> i am
<nomic> either shut up or contribute
<nomic> your problem was sorted, now go away
<nomic> or go back to windows, idiot.
<lowkey_> I did 8 years ago notting has changed
<lowkey_> I would even say it is worse
<bert_> bonsoir à Tous , Hello All's
<ouroumov_> lo bert_
<bert_> lu ouroumov
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-19
<vinod> i have a sd card with ubuntu mate on it
<vinod> recently it is not booting it is showing vfs kernel panic
<vinod> can someone help me on this regard
<lowkey_> I'll tell what someone else told me this channel is only for the desktop environment mate all other questions is better asker elsewhere
<ubuntu-mate> i need help please
<ubuntu-mate> someone
<ubuntu-mate> :(
<ubuntu-mate> i need help installing my wifi card
<mate_> hi
<TheMarius> good day, mate_!
<lonux> hello
<imexil> morning alkisg. So bad news. The mini display port is not working and matching screen resolutions are also not regconised even on HDMI. This also worked before :-(
<alkisg> imexil: boot from an ubuntu live cd where it should work, and then paste Xorg.log from the live cd and from the broken system, to compare
<imexil> alkisg: OK will try that.
<epizefiri> Hi there
<epizefiri> I've always caja with high use of cpu
<epizefiri> also when i didn't make any operations with caja
<epizefiri> ok, it was for the thumbnails.. in a forum of 2012 they says to put off the thumbnails
<epizefiri> .. and in fact the consume of cpu go down
<TheUncertainMan> hey guys, without setting up a static ip, how long would I be able to ssh into a rasppi using the same ip address?
<ouroumov> TheUncertainMan, it depends on the DHCP lease period of your router, I think.
<TheUncertainMan> Well, without access to the router I reckon I'm buggered.
<ouroumov> TheUncertainMan, do you have another machine on that net with a static IP address? Or even outside the net?
<TheUncertainMan> Though I seem to be able to ssh into my raspberry pi, from my raspberry pi.
<TheUncertainMan> Not really, no.
<ouroumov> Okay so that rules out the VPN option
<TheUncertainMan> Yeah..Might have to wait till I go home.
<ouroumov> TheUncertainMan, and you're sure the network doesn't allow to use hostnames for IP resolution?
<TheUncertainMan> I'm not entirely sure of that. How would I go about doing it?
<ouroumov> ping hostname of your RPi, see if you get somewhere
<TheUncertainMan> hmm, alright. It brought up my local ip (127.0.1.1)
<ouroumov> I mean, you have to ping from another machine, right
<ouroumov> Not from the rpi
<TheUncertainMan> Oh right, I'll give it a whirl
<TheUncertainMan> well
<TheUncertainMan> flatmate can putty into it and everything
<TheUncertainMan> g2g thanks for the help
<arjarjun> hlo
<arjarjun> i am new in ubuntu mate
<arjarjun> anyone here to help how can i contribute
<arjarjun> nobody chat??
<arjarjun> join #<ubuntu-mate>
<arjarjun> hi
<imexil> alkisg: So I did what you said but looking at the Xorg.log _I_ can not really see where the problem is. If you got time and the mood to it, I've pasted the files here: https://gist.github.com/dietmarw/02e25a616b966ad6390cbcd0b8387342
<tony_> Computing with Fresh installed Ubuntu mate OS
<titus_> tion please: how do i open and extract RAR ?
<titus_> Could not open "Ghostbusters-2016-Extended-DVDRip-HD-1080p-6CH-2.9GB-Cu-Subtitrare.rar
<sixwheeledbeast> lol, pirate...
<ddd_> ok
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-20
<NSABear> WHY
<NSABear> IS THE HTTP DOWNLOAD SO PAINFULLY SLOW
<nomic> for the iso?
<nomic> get it off torrent
<nomic> there are options of location for direct download
<nomic> get the link for torrent
<nomic> NSABear
<nomic> z.z.
<mate|22294> hi
<provola> Hi!
<provola> Sorry I have installed Ubuntu Mate now but I have a problem
<provola> If I change homepage after reboot it changes
<provola> How I can solve?
<Akuli> i was just about to answer
<mate|84530> Hi, I have a problem that when I try to install 16.10 version from USB device, I will be asked for userid/pwd which I do not know. Any ideas?
<nad33m> hi everyone
<ouroumov_> hi nad33m
<nad33m> im a nubie so excuse the dumb q's
<nad33m> i need t install compiz config settings
<nad33m> how do i get ubuntu software centre under system/administration
<nad33m> or can u help me with sudo command for it
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-21
<ryan__> hi
<lauren> hola necesito ayuda
<lauren> no se dejava
<nacho_> hola amigos
<Guest44746> hola no amigo
<nacho_> hola pau
<rthornton> Hi
<rthornton> I tried  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras;  now the terminal hangs on a EULA question
<ouroumov_> hi rthornton
<rthornton> I use kill to stop process, then try autoremove, but this wont work since the EULA hangs once again
<rthornton> I mean its like i now have brokien the apt-get system
<ouroumov_> rthornton, try and run the "Fixes" from the software boutique, last icon on the right
<rthornton> ok will try now
<rthornton> i should do configure interrupted packages?
<ouroumov_> sure
<rthornton> so what is the "correct" way to install the extra libraries and restricted codecs?
<ouroumov_> On Ubuntu MATE? It's to go through the "Getting Started" section of the Welcome Screen
<rthornton> ok
<ouroumov_> Section "Updates & Extras"
<rthornton> ok, thanks.  yes, I am using Mate;
<rthornton> i also contribute s monthly - its a good system, best ive used
<ouroumov_> ^^
<ouroumov_> rthornton, you're a patron? (patreon)
<rthornton> yes
<ouroumov_> rthornton, thanks for the support ^^
<ouroumov_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ren_> hello
<ren_> finally i succeed to install ROS
<ren_> in Ubuntu MATE with Raspberry pi
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-22
<jay_> Crazy
<sfkjjj> if any of the ubuntu mate developers are in here right now
<sfkjjj> I just want to say thanks for such a good distro
<sfkjjj> it's teh first time I've ever used Linux and not been worried about stability / security of my install
<DagDaWildDog> I installed a bazillion libs to make all my GOG games work. so far so good! then when I rebooted, I get a black screen after GRUB, ie when X and my DE is running. but TTY works. so I reboot and try, on a whim, using the previous kernel. it totally works now! how can I do one or both of these: figure out why the normal kernel won't work, and/or make this kernel the default at boot?
<korpa> hola, como puedo acceder al centro de software ubuntu
<DagDaWildDog> korpa, en Mate Welcome, clic en Software, y en Software.... ah, adios
<nomic> anyone know how to switch screen workspaces in mate desktop
<nomic> there does not appear to be icon
<nomic> "workspace switcher"
<nomic> doew not do anything
<ouroumov_> nomic, it's supposed to
<ouroumov_> Also CTRL+ALT+Arrows
<nomic> bottom right
<nomic> didn't see
<nomic> is on bottom rite of screen
<ouroumov_> Yeah
<ouroumov_> Traditional place
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> but it was obscured by something
<nomic> plant
<nomic> thnks
<nomic> cannot fault mate
<nomic> nowhere
<nomic> 'ubuntu lite'  I call it
<nomic> is excellent
<nomic> so now know the key ctrl-alt <>  tyvm .. even better
<ouroumov_>  ^^
<DagDaWildDog> can windows remember their position, size, or both in mate?
<DagDaWildDog> i dont see it in mate-tweaks or windows
<ouroumov_> DagDaWildDog, I think there's an option somewhere that save windows open when you close session
<ouroumov_> DagDaWildDog, try in dconf: org -> mate -> desktop -> session check "auto save session"
<DagDaWildDog> oh yeah, I tried that effect once
<DagDaWildDog> it was annoying
<DagDaWildDog> I mean more like, when I close a window
<DagDaWildDog> and open it again, it should be in the same spot
<ouroumov_> There's no built-in functionality to do that
<ouroumov_> But, Marco is supposed to play nice with "wmctrl", so you can check that out
<pi__> test
<ouroumov_> ok
<pi__> hi everyone
<ouroumov_> hi pi__
<pi__> i'm trying to install a vncserver my ubuntu mate 16.04 os but no luck yet
<pi__> tried tightvncserver
<ouroumov_> Doesn't Vino work on the RPi build?
<pi__> is Vino a software? :)
<ouroumov_> it's the default VNC server for Ubuntu
<ouroumov_> sudo apt install vino
<ouroumov_> Then /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<pi__> i'm no good at command stuff :(
<pi__> wgat do u mean by "Then /usr/lib/vino/vino-server"
<ouroumov_> That's the command to start the VNC server
<ouroumov_> When you're in your terminal
<ouroumov_> Just type: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<pi__> is it already installed in ubuntu mate?
<ouroumov_> I'm not sure
<ouroumov_> If it's not just install it using: sudo apt install vino
<pi__> ok
<pi__> then how can i uninstall tightvncserver?
<ouroumov_> what command did you use to install it?
<pi__> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<ouroumov_> Then do: sudo apt-get remove --purge tightvncserver
<pi__> let me try
<pi__> it says "** (vino-server:5344): WARNING **: The desktop sharing service is not enabled, so it should not be run.
<pi__> "
<pi__> what should i do now?
<ouroumov_> pi__, run the command: vino-preferences
<pi__> ok i ticked
<pi__> sharing
<pi__> ok i retried and now i have some text on terminal window
<pi__> the last sentence is "Listening IPv4://0.0.0.0:5900"
<pi__> does that mean it works?
<ouroumov_> yes
<pi__> can i close terminal window?
<pi__> should i do any more setting?
<G__81> hi is it possible to change the alt + tab behavior after i change the window manager to compiz?
<pi__> does the vino has a GUI?
<G__81> i dont like the default alt+tab after i change to compiz. All windows keep scrolling when i press alt+tab and it kind of confuses me. Is there a way to change that behavior to something like what we have in windows 7 ?
<ouroumov_> G__81, I think yes
<ouroumov_> You have to install ccsm
<ouroumov_> compiz-config-settings-manager
<G__81> yeah i have that installed. In compiz-settings-manager what do i select to get the change in behavior ?
<ouroumov_> pi__, no gui afaik
<ouroumov_> pi__, and you can do some more config, but is it really necessary?
<pi__> when try to connect ubuntu mate from a Windows 7 pc via RealVNC viewer i get an error
<pi__> it says "unable to connect to VNC server using your chosen security setting"
<pi__> i do not know what to do
<ouroumov_> Well, it's Windows
<ouroumov_> You're on your own sorry, I haven't used that stuff for years
<pi__> u mean u did not use Windows?
<ouroumov_> yeah
<pi__> oh then thank you for your interest
<pi__> i'll make some more search
<FiNPiN> Anyone here?
<ouroumov_> Sure
<ouroumov_> Sup FiNPiN
<FiNPiN> Ayy, a answer!
<sixwheeledbeast> you sound surprised!
<FiNPiN> Just installed ubuntu mate to a old laptop of mine
<FiNPiN> Im new to all of linux
<FiNPiN> Its been nice so far :D
<FiNPiN> What are you guys up to?
<nazareno> Hi, Does anyone know how to configure a VPN?
<ouroumov_> FiNPiN, welcome
<ouroumov_> FiNPiN, ex-windows user?
<FiNPiN> Yupp :)
<atZrRar> nazareno, I've used to know a lil about how to :)
<ouroumov_> atZrRar: he's gone already
<ouroumov_> atZrRar, it happens a lot, come, ask a question, leave before anyone can answer
<atZrRar> ouroumov_, ya anyway, I'm quite sure his employer will pass him his login credentials, what method to use for legitimation, that kind of stuff, won't be hard to figure out on one's own ;)
<ouroumov_> atZrRar, why do you assume it's to do with his job? :)
<ouroumov_> I'm operating a VPN myself.
<sixwheeledbeast> configure a VPN is a vague question to answer by itself really
<atZrRar> cool.. I just assumed straight away :)
<atZrRar> nvm, some other day
<vkadam> hello everyone
<ouroumov_> hi vkadam
<vkadam> Hi
<vkadam> How are you?
<vkadam> How are you <ouroumov_
<vkadam> ?
<ouroumov_> I'm good vkadam
<ouroumov_> how about you?
<vkadam> I am too
<vkadam> where are you from?
<ouroumov_> France
<vkadam> okay
<vkadam> which distro you are using
<vkadam> ?
<ouroumov_> Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<vkadam> okay
<vkadam> so how things are going
<vkadam> are you working?
<Shmigle> yone here?
<Shmigle> Hello?
<ouroumov_> yo Shmigle
<Shmigle> Hey whats going on man. Do you know if Ubuntu mate supports hidpi yet with the newest release?
<ouroumov_> Shmigle, not yet
<ouroumov_> Accoring to Martin Wimpress, this feature can be manually activated but is highly experimental and unstable as of now
<Shmigle> Oh ok awesome thanks. Yeah isnt Ubuntu gnome in the process of moving over to gtk3 where scaling is more supported?
<Shmigle> not gnome mate
<ouroumov_> Yes
<jhoel> how to add ATI/AMD Radeon HD 7750 driver on my ubuntu?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-23
<sadac> hola
<sadac> hello?
<montru_> hola
<montru_> hello
<stuzog> Does Firefox Sync work on a RPi3? I have hundreds of bookmarks in FF OS X/iOS but Sync on the Pi doesn't recreate the folder system or even download all the links.
<sadac> hola cuanto llegan usando el mate?
<stuzog> pardon @sadac, ego no hablar espagnol.... 16.04?
<sadac> tengo un problema con mi geany :(
<sadac> ok
<sadac> you speek inglish?
<sadac> ..??
<stuzog> Yes
<sadac> you time user in ubuntu mate ?
<sadac> my inglish bad
<ouroumov_> !es | sadac
<ubottu> sadac: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sadac> thanks...
<[snake]> hello, I removed the default user logoff/poweroff applet, the one that is in the top right corner, and I don't see it in the applets list
<[snake]> I want to put it back I mean
<ouroumov_> [snake], hi
<[snake]> ouroumov_, hello
<ouroumov_> It's basically a custom application launcher calling "mate-session-save --shutdown-dialog"
<ouroumov_> Have you tried resetting the default Ubuntu MATE Layout from MATE Tweak?
<ouroumov_> warning:
<ouroumov_> you'll loose everything you added to your panels if you do that
<[snake]> hm, was that really the default. i found that one in the list. i thought it was a menu with logoff, shutdown, suspend, lock. unless I'm crazy
<[snake]> ?
<[snake]> I think I'll try to reset. wouldn't need to tweak too much
<ouroumov_> suspend restart cancel shutdown
<ouroumov_> That's the default
<ouroumov_> Logoff isn't actually a quick access, and a lot of people, including me, think it should be
<ouroumov_> Instead it's in System -> Log out
<[snake]> oh ok yup. I was crazy haha
<ouroumov_> If you want a logout, "mate-session-save --logout" in a custom launcher :)
<[snake]> thanks!
<ouroumov_>  yw
<jose__> español
<ouroumov_> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maikeu> Hi team. I'm on 16.04 and have a slight bug with guake terminal, on startup it gives me messages that the keybinding (F12) has failed, and it brings up guake's configuration which won't let me close it until I change that. However the keybinding, F12, works. Any thoughts?
<maikeu> I'm also looking for mate's main keyboard shortcut gui settings, but can't find it...
<lowkey> hi
<lowkey> where is the system info displayed the about seems to be only what the system know about the user i need the reverse of that
<lowkey> the welcome does display ubuntu version but not 32 or 64
<lowkey> About MATE Desktop Environment only display the mate version
<lowkey> this is bullshit where is the system about display
<ubuntu-mate> so
<ubuntu-mate> anybody home?
<rthornton> i am home
<julien_> hallo
<rthornton> does the stock vlc player work on all wmv files?
<rthornton> problem solved - downloaded gnome media player
<mate|80776> hello.
<mate|80776> is here the support channel?
<mate|28130> Hello
<mate|28130> Supportchannel??
<Guest63869> is here a supportchannel?+
<Guest63869> is a germanchannel also here?
<snt> interesting
<snt>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 4.00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1.9GiB, 69.3% free ** Disk: Total: 1007.4GiB, 94.1% free ** VGA: VMware SVGA II Adapter ** Sound: ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 10m 32s **
<stuzog> Does Firefox Sync work in MATE 16.04? It doesn't arrange my hundreds of links into their folders, as on other devices.
<marco_> ciao
<vaibhav> hiii
<nomic> z.z.z.
<stuzog> Is there a special channel for MATE on the ;rip
<stuzog> ;rip = Raspberry Pi
<ouroumov_> stuzog, no
<kristian_> hello
<DerRaiden> hello
<jesperson> Hello everyone, is there a specific teamspeak IRC or would it be fine for me to seek advice here?
<ouroumov__> jesperson, what do you need help with?
<jesperson> My teamspeak client is not starting
<jesperson> It says I'm missing dependencies but I have installed it correctly.. I even "uninstalled" it via deleting the hidden files
<rahtgaz> copy/paste to dpast.com the error messages
<rahtgaz> dpaste.com, sorry
<jesperson> rahtgaz, if you spoke to me I'm sorry I missed you but I'm not getting an error message
<rahtgaz> well, you said it was missing dependencies. Did it list them?
<jesperson> It listed one, which I installed
<jesperson> Now it's not listing anything - no response at all
<rahtgaz> is this the client download from the teamspeak website?
<jesperson> Yes, both 64- and 32bit
<rahtgaz> Go to the Mate Panel Menu and open Applications->System Tools->Log File Viewer
<jesperson> It's open
<rahtgaz> select the syslog from the left and see if is there anything indicating any teamspeak application errors
<rahtgaz> also, see if by any chance you have a teamspeak entry on the left pane
<rahtgaz> i don't use it, but some applications may add an entry to the log viewer
<jesperson> No teamspeak entry but I'll check that list - it might take a while
<rahtgaz> an easy way is to just try and fire teamspeak again
<rahtgaz> any new entries will show on top of the log
<jesperson> Hmm, CTRL+F doesn't show anything with "team" or "ts3" in it
<rahtgaz> go to your terminal
<jesperson> I nthere
<jesperson> In there*
<rahtgaz> sorry had to afk there a bit.
<rahtgaz> Ok hmm... type top and ENTER
<jesperson> I have the ts3client.. command in there
<rahtgaz> Once inside it, hit the L key
<rahtgaz> kill it. give me a sec. forget how from top
<rahtgaz> select it inside top and hit the k key
<jesperson> Is it not "pkill #id -7"
<jesperson> I can't select it in top, I need "A" for that - whatever that is
<rahtgaz> from t5he command line yeah. was just making it easier from you, from within top
<rahtgaz> quite right. ok, get its' PID and kill it from the command line. Or just type 'killall ts3client'
<jesperson> Hm, "no process found"
<rahtgaz> hmm... wasn't that the name on top?
<jesperson> ts3client_ and something further
<jesperson> it says "ts3client_+" so I'm guessing it goes on further
<rahtgaz> killall ts3client*
<jesperson> no process found, again..
<rahtgaz> you know when you are using a badly made linux program. let me tell you.
<jesperson> I wish they'd get a proper .deb file..
<rahtgaz> alright. get it's PID from top and kill it on the command line
<jesperson> I tried that but it doesn't do anything... I wrote "pkill 2980 -7" (2980 is the id in top), but I get no return message
<rahtgaz> kill -9 2980
<jesperson> Thank you!
<jesperson> It went away from top
<rahtgaz> check if there is anything else there related to ts3
<jesperson> That does not seem to be the case
<rahtgaz> the teamspeak client shows up on your mate menu?
<rahtgaz> the icon to start it, i mean
<jesperson> It does not, it didn't before either - even when it worked
<jesperson> I don't think it actually "installs" as it is, but I'm not sure..
<rahtgaz> hmm... where is it located?
<jesperson> In my downloads folder
<jesperson> Downloads -> TeamSpeak folder gotten from the .run file
<rahtgaz> ok, do me a tree command on the teamspeak top folder and put that on dpaste.com please. But for starters try to start it again and see what happens
<jesperson> Could you please explain more specifically?
<rahtgaz> Well, I'm not sure I understand how teamspeak was installed. I suppose you ran the .run file, which is an installer and it just unpacked evertying into your downloads folder. So there must be a new directory structure there
<rahtgaz> cd into it and then type 'tree'
<jesperson> the "tree" program is not installed
<rahtgaz> oh, right. not a default part of MATE. Useful program. You want iot. and it's small. type sudo apt install tree
<jesperson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23372076/
<rahtgaz> ok, the executable should be either ts3client_runscript.sh or ts3client_linux_amd64
<jesperson> yeah, the runscript is running the amd64 - well it should
<rahtgaz> run the script by typing ./ts3client_runscript.sh
<jesperson> It's working now!
<rahtgaz> close it now
<rahtgaz> be patient :)
<jesperson> It's closed haha, I'm not a very patient person
<rahtgaz> after you closed it we need to check one last thing that may have been (or not) a potential source of the problem
<rahtgaz> cd one level out from the teamspeak folder
<jesperson> Done
<rahtgaz> now instead of ./ts3blabla, execute the script by typing the path to it
<jesperson> That's what I was doing before, from the launcher
<rahtgaz> does it still open when the working dirwectory is not the same as the ts3 script location?
<jesperson> Can I do that via the custom launcher or should I run it via the terminal?
<rahtgaz> via th terminal. not sure if the launcher is using any other options
<jesperson> The launcher is running it via the terminal I believe but I'm just not sure how to write it haha
<rahtgaz> well, if you move one level from from the teamspeak folder, type the name of the teamspeak folder followed by /ts3blabla
<jesperson> Do I run it as "sh"?
<rahtgaz> no. it should already be executable. and if it is not, we will change that
<jesperson> It worked
<jesperson> To run from the "Downloads" folder
<rahtgaz> ok. so its all fine. Very likely that process was hanging there from when the initial installation failed and was stopping you from using it
<rahtgaz> have fun
<jesperson> Thanks!
<yoshiko> I just installed MATE, but can't get Japanese input working
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-16
<tommie_> hay
<mate|52019> Hi
<mate|joe> wzzsup mate
<Guest33458> Hey, all. Running into some issues with Ubuntu-Mate. Just installed, and transfered my files from a USB drive. When I did that, not only was the file transfer painfully slow, but it seemed to hold my system hostage and caused it to almost freeze until it finished.
<Guest33458> Also, I'm running into another issue where it says my battery may be broken (which it's not). And is constantly changing the battery percentage it has
<Guest33458> I'm also wondering if there is any way to group windows by program like in Windows 10. I hate how it displays each window I have open, and the text of the windows name
<kevin_> Hey, all. Running into some issues with Ubuntu-Mate. Just installed, and transfered my files from a USB drive. When I did that, not only was the file transfer painfully slow, but it seemed to hold my system hostage and caused it to almost freeze until it finished.
<vlt> Hello. I have a file that is read without any errors by "less", "libreoffice", "iconv" or Python's file.read() function. Pluma refuses to open it: "Could not open the file ... Unexpected error: Incomplete multibyte sequence in input". Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<sigurdson> Hiya! Does anyone know if the latest ubuntu released soon can be upgraded on a ubuntu-mate distro?
<sixwheeledbeast> not sure I understand?
<sigurdson> i just saw that ubuntu is comming with a new release.. will it be available for ubuntu-mate?
<sixwheeledbeast> yes
<sigurdson> allright :)
<sigurdson> my terminal display *computer needs to be restarted* so i best do it :)
<sixwheeledbeast> it isn't an LTS and I am not sure about RPi, but yes
<sigurdson> later
<vlt> Hello. I have a file that is read without any errors by "less", "libreoffice", "iconv" or Python's file.read() function. Pluma refuses to open it: "Could not open the file ... Unexpected error: Incomplete multibyte sequence in input". Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<mate|43810> hi
<alkisg> vlt: iconv -f utf-8 file
<nemo> vlt: yeh, what alkisg said - it's invalid unicode - probably utf-8 but not necessarily
<nemo> could also be utf-16
<nemo> strict unicode validation is rejecting it
<nemo> obv less and python would not care
<nemo> mildly surprised libreoffice said nothing
<nemo> maybe they just quietly do it on stderr given how easy windows makes it to accidentally create invalid unicode
<nemo> (windows uses utf-16 by default, and will blithely allow users to erase half of a surrogate pair)
<nemo> https://utf8everywhere.org
<nemo> vlt: his instructions would be if it is utf-8  check what "file" thinks the encoding is
<nemo> Rust deals with the problem like this ☺ https://simonsapin.github.io/wtf-8/
<nemo> (well, with the utf-16 problem, you can still generate invalid utf-8 - which is what this might be simply 'cause so much is utf-8 these days)
<nemo> it's kinda like... utf-8 is more common, so invalid utf-8 is more likely, but utf-16 is easier to screw up 😉
<nemo> (just 'cause of stupid assumptions programmers make about it being fixed width)
<flexiondotorg> We're live at 15:00 UTC (in ~40 mins) over at UbuntuOnAir with some final ISO testing for #ubuntu 17.10. Join us! http://ubuntuonair.com/
<chantomi> hi
<nemo> bye
<Pomilpetan> Good evening everyone, I am a holder of a raspberry pi3b with touch screen 7 "Internal and installed ubuntu mate. I have a problem with using the external monitor with HDMI connection.
<Pomilpetan> someone can help me?
<sixwheeledbeast> whats the problem
<Pomilpetan> i have connect a external monitor with hdmi connection but i can't use it. the system don't see it
<Pomilpetan> i see only the internal monitor. when i see the monitor setting the system tell me unknow with 800x480 of resolution (is correct for the internal display)
<Pomilpetan> but i can't see the external display
<sixwheeledbeast> Pomilpetan: So you only have one monitor in Monitor Prefs?
<sixwheeledbeast> I can only assume it's a driver issue then. have you looked on RPi forums for this configuration?
<Pomilpetan> sixwheeledbeast: yes i see only one monitor
<Pomilpetan> yes. i have see but all configuration doesn't work
<sixwheeledbeast> checked /boot/config.txt settings?
<Pomilpetan> i have used that configuration:
<Pomilpetan> hdmi_safe=0
<Pomilpetan> hdmi_force_hotplug=1
<Pomilpetan> hdmi_drive=2
<Pomilpetan> hdmi_group=2
<Pomilpetan> hdmi_mode=16(setting the external monitor with 1024x768 but i have also proved with =1 (VGA))
<sigurdson> Hiya! I have made a partition ext4 on another disk that i want to use for some files, but i cannot copy anything in there? Is it the filesystem perhaps?
<sigurdson> hmm i made it fat32 and that works..
<sigurdson> But now some of the files will not copy
<sigurdson> What file system should i use? Ext3? I am a bit lost here.. can someone help
<nemo> sigurdson: well. it depends
<nemo> sigurdson: what do you want to use the partition for?
<nemo> sigurdson: and, the most obvious reason you had copy problems would be permissions
<nemo> fat32 has no permissions...
<nemo> sigurdson: if you'd made it ext4 and set the permissions on it to that of the user you probably would have been fine
<nemo> sigurdson: apart from that, the main reason people use fat32 is 'cause it is the lowest common denominator that works basically anywhere
<sigurdson> allright
<sigurdson> nemo, but when i set it to ext4 i cannot copy files to it for some reason
<nemo> sigurdson: as noted, most likely your brand new partition was owned by root
<nemo> sigurdson: and you were trying to copy as, oh, sigurdson
<nemo> sudo chown -R sigurdson:sigurdson /path/to/my/new/partition
<sigurdson> nemo, how to set the permissions?
<nemo> or use your gui tool of choice
<sigurdson> like /dev/sdb?
<nemo> caja can change permissions recursively for example
<nemo> sigurdson: uh. no
<nemo> sigurdson: the actual mounted partition name
<nemo> sigurdson: is this partition only going to be used by linux?
<sigurdson> nemo, its mounted in a folder with alot of special characters? Is it just the path to this?
<sigurdson> yes only linux
<nemo> sigurdson: yeah. that's a mount with the disc guid in it most likely, due to it being an automount
<nemo> so yes. use that
<nemo> and "sigurdson:sigurdson" would be your username obviously 😉
<sigurdson> just the parent folder of this or the whole shabang?
<nemo> everything up to the guid I'd say
<nemo> since it is an automount, it should clean up everything under it anyway
<sigurdson> Ok, its working now, thank you
<JJ^4884> hi
<JJ^4884> Does MATE support captive portals
<sixwheeledbeast> Wouldn't that be down to the web browser?
<mate|16019> I know Gnome supports Captive Portals
<mate|16019> But is it in the Pipeline?
<mate|16019> I always have to use Firefox to join my University Wifi
<mate|16019> It uses Cisco AnyConnect
<mate|16019> any suggestions?
<tespi> mate|16019: install network-manager-openconnect-gnome and you can connect to cisco anyconnect from the network settings
<mate|16019> ok.
<mate|16019> No matter the modules used?
<mate|16019> tespi: ^
<mate|658> why is 6 afraid of 7 ?
<barryadmin> hello
<barryadmin> quick question
<wrestleforballs> hey so did you guys see the news about the WPA2 protocol?
<barryadmin> how do you enable open ssh on ubuntu mate?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-17
<vlt> alkisg, nemo: I had already tried (and mentioned) iconv before. It doesn't complain. `echo $?` is 0
<vlt> libreoffice shows only Gdk-WARNINGs on the command line.
<vlt> pluma: "** (pluma:20260): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 34 (Incomplete multibyte sequence in input) in parse_error."
<vlt> I doublechecked in Python again: data.decode("utf8") works without raising an exception.
<alkisg> vlt: did you configure pluma to use iso8859-15 instead of utf8?
<alkisg> Can you pinpoint the line that causes the problem?
<alkisg> E.g. cut half of the file, then again the other half etc, binary search, until you pinpoint the line
<alkisg> It shouldn't need more than 5-6 bisections...
<alkisg> Then paste the line somewhere so that we can reproduce it
 * vlt does that.
<vlt> alkisg: Looks like pluma chokes on a \x00
<alkisg> vlt: text files don't contain that :)
<alkisg> that's binary
<vlt> "binary"
<vlt> :-D
<vlt> What does "binary" mean here? Is \x09 binary, too?
<alkisg> No, it's text
<alkisg> tab, space etc are text
<mate|53213> a
<krishnakarkera> hi
<krishnakarkera> waassup
<andreas_> hi
<nemo> bye
<nemo> alkisg: \x00 is definitely invalid utf-8
<nemo> if python is accepting that they are not validating
<nemo> it would kinda have to be invalid utf-8 or C strings would be in trouble 😉
<nemo> well is invalid ascii too 😉
<nemo> (for strings)
<nemo> eh... I guess the python is just doing encoding validation, not validating that they are C-safe strings
<nemo> hm... why would pluma care about this...
 * nemo makes a test file
<nemo> lol
<nemo> I tried test^@test
<nemo> pluma thought it was... UTF-16 I guess
<nemo> generated something that looks like a mashup of CJK but unselectable and uncopyable
<nemo> hm...
<nemo> 2nd attempt w/ more utf-8. same result. RIGHT let's try putting a null inside some larger UTF-8 text file.
<nemo> ah-hah. finally
<nemo> had to copy a whole article off of lemonde.fr and insert a null in the middle of it ☺
<nemo> at that point it did in fact fail validation
<nemo> or at least fail detection
<nemo> similar issues with "file" command
<nemo> $ file test
<nemo> test: UTF-8 Unicode text, with very long lines
<nemo> (prior to the null
<nemo> )
<nemo> after the null is just test: data
<nemo> wouldn't surprise me if pluma's using same underlying lib
<nemo> heh. found an annoyed HN commenter a while ago https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3906755
<nemo> but, eh, in a text editor this isn't totally illogical to me
<nemo> also invalid XML actually and probably invalid in a fair # of other text formats
<alkisg> nemo: it was vlt that had the issue, not me :)
<nemo> ah
<sigurdson> hiya i am at the ubuntu-mate.communnity site but i cannot find "post new" anywhere?
<sigurdson> Ok, i will ask here.. I had a power down in my house and i had to connect 1 and 1 drive to get them to work.. I am worried that some of the internal parts has fault, allthough i dont know.. That is why i need some linux tools to help me. Checking the drive state on my harddrives, my motherboard graphic card and RAM. Anyone know what tools i should use?
<Wreckedzador> (1) This is indeed a support channel :)
<Wreckedzador> (2) Did you run a fsck?
<sigurdson> I just asked how to post things on the community but i got no awnser :)
<nemo> hm
<nemo> oh well maybe he'll be back
<swift1102> Hey guys
<swift1102> sup folks
<arch_n00b> this channel is used for frequent questions, correct?
<sixwheeledbeast> He'll be back tomorrow.
<Dekkard> what is the current LTS?
<fernando> boa noite a todos
<fernando> alguem pode me informar como faço para instalar o realplayer no ubuntu
<tsimonq2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tsimonq2> fernando: :)
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-18
<vlt> nemo: Good morning!
<vlt> nemo: Yes, \x00 seems to be perfectly valid utf-8, though it might not comply with what is considered a "string".
<alkisg> vlt: he said exactly the opposite, (04:25:49 μμ) nemo: alkisg: \x00 is definitely invalid utf-8
<alkisg> invalid, not valid
<vlt> alkisg: Yes, he said that but it doesn't seem to be correct.
<alkisg> vlt: you should have said "no, ..." then, not "yes, ..." :)
<vlt> alkisg: Damn, I never get this right :-D
<alkisg> :)
<vlt> alkisg: In my native language we have a third word for exactly this case.
<alkisg> Hehe
<vlt> We have "ja" for "yes", "nein" for "no" and "doch" to contradict a negative statement.
<alkisg> That should translate to "but"...
<alkisg> nevertheless etc
<vlt> alkisg: "Doch" can be used completely by itself.
<chanstar> hello
<chanstar> anybody?
<alkisg> 82 persons here :)
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chanstar> How to support chinese input method/
<alkisg> vlt: btw I agree that "0" is valid utf8, but not valid text file
<alkisg> chanstar: this one? https://askubuntu.com/questions/792154/how-to-install-cangjie-traditional-chinese-input-for-ubuntu-mate-16-04-powerpc
 * vlt too
<chanstar> OK thanks
<alkisg> np
<krishnakarkera>  hello
<diogenes_> hare krishna
<alumno> alguien hay por hay
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gabe> tes
<gabe> helo anyone
<hans_> hello, i'm brandnew with ubuntu mate on a raspi 2, and have some problems finding the right settings
<hans_> the date text is in french and i want to have it in english... i'm livuing in France so the time zone is paris...
<hans_> have already experience with ubuntu on a intel laptop...but i don't find the right setting menu
<hans_> here on the raspi
<hans_> has somebody a clue?
<_Anna_> hans_ You want only the date/clock in english or the whole interface?
<hans_> the whole interface can be in english, while the install i choosed english as language
<hans_> the interface is ok in english...
<_Anna_> I'm confused. Which version of Ubuntu MATE have you installed? The english one or the french one?
<hans_> I installed english ubuntu mate, set my timezone to paris, because living in France,
<hans_> the days ,month etc are shown in French
<hans_> all the rest of the interface is in English already
<hans_> ... should i write_Anna_ in front of each row i post?...
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> try that'
<_Anna_> That's weird. I live in a non english-speaking country too, but date/clock is in english as the rest of my interface.
<hans_> oh no, i'm a bit confused, this chat is new for me...
<diogenes_> hans_, in one sentence, what's your problem?
<hans_> I installed mate in english,living in France, so set the timezone to paris.Now the days, month are in french, want them in english
<diogenes_> wait till I finish my chess
<hans_> i think i found it...language and regional formats setup
<diogenes_> good job
<hans_> i have to reboot to change i guess...
<hans_> thanks anyway. see you all back after reboot
<_Anna_> OK my question: If linux is installed in a logical partition, does swap have to be under the same extended partition?
<_Anna_> In another words, can I have the distro installed in a primary and swap in one of the logicals?
<hans_> ... all is ok now.I changed the settings in control center,language support,regional format, set to english, and apply system wide.
<hans_> interface and time,date texts are in english.Just the currency stys in Dollar...anyway, thats fine for me.
<_Anna_> Just being curious, hans_ , were you logged in as guest before?
<hans_> no, just logged in as hans as before
<hans_> from the pop up menu after booting
<hans_> and as far as i understood is the chat taking over the username of the login
<hans_> from ubuntu
<Canoe> Looking forward to 17.10 UM tomorrow, the quality of font rendering compared to other platforms never ceases to amaze me, so much more legible.
<marosg`> _Anna: yes, swap partition can be anywhere
<_Anna_> I thought so marosg. Thanks for verifying.
<alon> bonjour, nouveau sur Ubuntu mate installé sur Raspberry 3
<alon> je souhaiterais savoir comment faire pour que le bluetooth soit activer avant de me logger car j utilise un clavier et souris bluetooth
<alon> du coup je dois pour le moment utiliser un clavier usb avant d'utiliser mon clavier et souris bluetooth, donc pas super genial ;-)
<nemo> vlt: yeah, I was obsessing about strings
<nemo> vlt: he's right, I was wrong - I was mixing two definitions
<nemo> vlt: it's a valid code point, it isn't a valid string
<nemo> vlt: pluma is reasonably obsessed with strings, so that's what causes it (and file) to fail to detect the encoding
<nemo> vlt: for very short sequences it assume it must be a text string that allows that, I guess - which is how I end up w/ what is presumably UTF-16 CJK
<Canoe> Is there a specific time tomorrow for 17.10's release?
<dinoman> habe kodi auf meinen paspberry mit ubuntu-mate installiert. kodi will aber nicht starten. hat jemand einen tipp?
<diogenes_> dinoman, starten kodi im der terminal und sehen was ist loss
<eddyelectron> Good afternoon
<eddyelectron> just finished installing Mate on an old (10 years) Macbook Pro
<eddyelectron> successful, runs hot though
<Canoe> @eddyelectron That's still an impressive achievement.
<eddyelectron> there was a pair of scripts to run in the old version of OS X to turn the fan faster
<eddyelectron> I dunno if I can pull that off inside of Mate though
<eddyelectron> Wasn't that difficult. I gave it a try after 5 instals of Debian 8 & 9 failed
<eddyelectron> Mate was easy in comparison
<eddyelectron> always have good luck with Mate
<eddyelectron> Great distro!
<eddyelectron> happy to see there is a chatroom
<Canoe> Yep it's supremely usable! Have it running across 3 generations of hardware.
<edison>  The Debian folks told me I could run OpenMediaVault from inside Debian... wondering if I can do that from inside Mate?
<Canoe> @edison not tried that, but I have it on a Raspberry Pi. It's potentially doable though.
<edison> I'm waiting till I get a Pi3 before I try that
<edison> running inside of Jesse?
<edison> I always just installed an OMV iso to a disk and went from there
<Canoe> No, just a standard OMV iso
<edison> on a 3?
<Canoe> Pi2
<edison> I bought a USB to SATA cable to do OMV... doesn't work with older SATA drives... too much power, my guess
<edison> is it pokey?
<Canoe> Yeah it's the size of an old matchbox :) Just use a large microSSD
<edison> wish I could afford a big SSD
<edison> I mostly work with 4+ year old hardware that I acquire on the cheap
<edison> But I have like six laptops, three desktops, two tablets, an iPhone
<edison> All good fun, great to learn with....
<Canoe> Somewhat comforting to see how long kit lasts, we've come a long way in the last 20 years alone
<edison> edison = eddyelectron dunno how the nick got swapped
<edison> Linux lets us keep that old hardware
<edison> Acquired a 13 yr old PowerPC Macbook Pro recently.... that will go on Mate soon
<Canoe> The only real issue I've had is with the power-efficiency of older cpus and psus. Switching from a 2009 machine to one I built last year practically halved power consumption. Also AMD -> Intel
<Canoe> I don't think PowerPC is supported any more unfortunately, recently taken off.
<tsimonq2> edison: Except that Ubuntu MATE stops supporting all PPC machines within the next 2 years (following the PPC removal from the archive)...
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<Canoe> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/10/msg00008.html
<edison> I understand that... Yeah, then that box will go to the recycler for a proper burial
<edison> the isos are still around
<edison> The PPC mac still has great battery life... incredible
<tsimonq2> edison: Additionally, since it's all free software, nothing is stopping you (or anyone else) from doing package builds and publishing on a different server for powerpc ;)
<Canoe> If it's running on the original battery, that's surprising for a decade-old machine
<edison> the browsers in the old OS V versions don't render modern websites worth a darn
<edison> came with two batteries one good, the other not so much
<edison> OS X
<edison> anyway, it is all good fun... keeps me away from Television
<edison> gaming is uninteresting to me...
<Canoe> :) I think mine gets turned on twice a year
<edison> when there is breaking news?
<Canoe> Find what fascinates you, and enjoy the journey :)
<edison> Exactly! And earn some grocery money along the way, helping others
<Canoe> Nope, Christmas ;)
<edison> There is that too
<edison> I help lots of seniors out of jams with their computers
<edison> Have flash drives will travel...
<Canoe> Since switching my Dad to Mate, I've gone from monthly, if not weekly issues with malware and visues, to servicing it a couple of times a year.
<Canoe> The tipping point was a scam call that ended with him getting out his credit card. So frustrating.
<edison> I've fliped some folks from monster desktops to chromebooks... and don't hear from them anymore
<Canoe> "Your pc is broken, call this number to fix it. We're Microsoft, honest!"
<Canoe> It's ridiculous how stable they are, not that I'm complaining.
<edison> I was off to Nebraska for the eclipse.. one of my reulars got the "DON"T TURN OFF YOUR COMPUTER call this 800 number or you are hosed... $300 they dinged her card for
<Canoe> Ouch :(
<edison> I was so angry with her! They robbed her with her permission
<edison> Anyway, the eclipse was astounding!
<Canoe> Hopefully the cc company allowed a chargeback on account of fraudulent transactions.
<Canoe> Can imagine, saw a couple of travelog videos from people who were there, looked incredible!
<edison> 2800 mile journey for 2 minutes 36 seconds of totality... worth every penny
<Canoe> It's not something you forget, well, ever.
<edison> we drove from California to Nebraska
<edison> I've seen ten partials in my lifetime... Totality was a million times better
<edison> Don't miss the 2024 Eclipse!!
<Canoe> Only seen two full totality, lunar and solar
<Canoe> I'll stick it in my diary, hopefully still alive lol.
<edison> yeah, same here
<edison> Hey I gotta run, nice chatting with you. I will return
<edison> thanks!
<Canoe> You too!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-19
<kmiller_> hi
<kmiller_> i ' m looking for so one that i can deal with
<ubuntu-mate> yolo
<alkisg> ggwp
<ubuntu-mate> if you masterbate 45 times in a row, you will die. so dont
<diogenes_> ubuntu-mate, but you're still alive, how comes?
<ubuntu-mate> i eat my veges
<ubuntu-mate> How can i get in touch with martin? i had few questions
<diogenes_> Martin Luter?
<ubuntu-mate> yeah
<ubuntu-mate> apologies. turns out its martin wimpress who i am looking for
<diogenes_> you have to shout out loud his name
<Runawaysheld1232> Hello
<Runawaysheld1232> diogenes_
<diogenes_> hi
<ubuntu-mate> any gamers here? im curious to know the performance of dota 2 and cs go in ubuntu mate
<ubuntu-mate> also, my pc freezes or lags out whenever i try to use synapsis
<ubuntu-mate> any solution
<ubuntu-mate> synapse*
<alkisg> I don't think anyone will want to chat with someone that started with your line :)
<alkisg> Try again...
<ubuntu-mate> i mean you are :)
<lafleurdubien> where can I download the official 17.10 ubuntu mate release? torrents are fine by me!
<atalati> Hi! I am new to mate, less than a month new new.
<atalati> I love it!
<atalati> I was wondering how can I find on which version of Ubuntu Mate, I am.
<atalati> In other words, I am trying to find out the GUI way, to find which version of Mate I am using.
<alkisg> Go to the menu, system > about mate
<atalati> Thank you! I tried, and it does show me Mate desktop environment, but I can not find on that window, anywhere it says "Ubuntu MATE 16.04.3 LTS (Xenial)"
<guest-jtoyz8> ja#
<Canoe> It's looking like 17.10 for Mate is out, even though the main sites haven't confirmed? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/17.10/release/
<lx2kw> good morning to all,
<lx2kw> did somebody setup a usb plantronics haedset on mate ubuntu?
<alkisg> it worked out of the box for me, even in dual-seat setup
<lx2kw> ... in the /proc/asound/cards it shows up ,but no way to get any sound out
<lx2kw> does the mute button en volume also work?
<lx2kw> ... maybe an important info, i installed ubuntu mate on a raspi2
<alkisg> Check the output devices from the panel volume applet
<alkisg> And try it on a non-raspi2 installation as well, to see if it's related; I don't think so
<lx2kw> i have no other non raspi available to check...
<alkisg> You can test with a live usb stick if needed
<lx2kw> thats the idea, is there a download avauilable to create a live usb
<alkisg> Sure, google for "download ubuntu mate", where you found the raspi2 download, it also has an amd64 download
<avii> llo
<Canoe> 17.10 is now showing up on https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<y0sh> has anyone been able to upgrade yet. web page still shows beta
<ubuntu-mate> Hey, is anyone around to see if they can launch a program through Wine for me? I don't have an extra drive to install upon at the moment and am trying to test something for work.
<Akuli> is it an exe?
<ubuntu-mate> It is an exe. I'd test it at home, but I can't reformat a hard drive at work.
<Akuli> where is it? on your desktop?'
<ubuntu-mate> We're looking at running mate on a raspberry pi to access an HDVR on a portable unit.
<ubuntu-mate> I'm not sure if I can post links here, but here's the zip http://files.clear2there.com/hdvr/HDVR%20Main%20Console/C2T%20Remote%20Client%205_0_62.zip
<Akuli> i thought you wanted to run an exe in wine, i can help with that but i know nothing about raspberry pis
<ubuntu-mate> mate has an installer for a pi, I just need to know if this program runs through wine. I'm just booted up off a thumb drive right now and can't install anything in the "trial" for mate
<ubuntu-mate> I don't have an extra drive to actually install mate on.
<Akuli> ?
<Akuli> you should be able to install wine
<ubuntu-mate> I am getting error -5001 : 0x80070002
<ubuntu-mate> And it randomly went. Thanks for the help anyways. Haha.
<ubuntu-mate> I had to install wine four times for it to stop getting the error.
<Akuli> weird
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-20
<fukawi2> hi all... has anyone had trouble changing their homepage in Firefox on 17.10? I change it and it 'works', until I restart Firefox and it's set back to https://start.ubuntu-mate.org
<sunil_> i want win 10 alongside ubuntu mate
<Varth> Are there currently any plans for full window title bar and menu bar integration into the top panel under the Mutiny layout in Ubuntu MATE? I'm a Unity user looking for new options due to mainline's switch to GNOME Shell. I spun up Ubuntu MATE 17.10 in a VM and am really liking the Mutiny layout so far, but I miss the screen space that's saved by having maximized windows fully integrate into the top bar like they currently do in
<Varth> Unity.
<alkisg> sunil_: well, install win10 then :)
<sunil_> give guideline
<alkisg> sunil_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+windows
<jfk_> hi, i am new to linux...i tried ubuntu 17.10 and found it not so good...things did not work, now this mate seems much better.
<jfk_> I used to use dos years ago, and would like to learn linux....it seems there is too much out there, where to start?
<sixwheeledbeast> Ubuntu mate is based on Ubuntu, so I am not sure about "did not work"
<sixwheeledbeast> Where would you like to start is the question. Modern distros are easy to use, but if you would like to learn about command line look at some guides online, understanding FHS and how to use the shell for example
<jfk_> so instead of a welcome or advise in where to start, you attempt to say my findings with ubuntu is not accurate...you know I say I found it was not smooth....and mate seems to be...that is how it is.
<sixwheeledbeast> eh?
<ouroumov> don't take it personally sixwheeledbeast
<drdog> Anyone know how to get a list of all packages installed by default in the 17.10 release?
<ouroumov> hello drdog
<ouroumov> https://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<ouroumov> drdog, in my freshly installed VM, it gives this: http://termbin.com/i20s
<mate|24823> Just installed 17.10....looks really cool but my VMWorkstation 12 won't run after installation...no screen
<ouroumov> hello mate|24823
<ouroumov> mate|24823, are you referring to a VMWare product?
<mate|24823> yep
<ouroumov> mate|24823, then if there is a bug you should raise it with VMWare support
<ouroumov> I see they're advertising VMWare Workstation for Ubuntu 16.04+
<ouroumov> Even 14.04 and above, actually
<mate|24823> Yes, but its so late here in South Africa, I'll do it on Monday..I need VMWorkstation as have many vm's on it..thanks
<mate|24823> I'll check that out..don't know if my license will allow that..
<ouroumov> Alright
<mate|24823> enjoy weekend
<ouroumov> Thanks, you too
<segaboy81> Hello - I'm having a hard time finding resources on how to enable HiDPI support.
<drdog> Thanks ouroumov. I see that libreoffice-java-common is not in the list. Its  a dependency for libreoffice-nlpsolver but the .deb for that doesn't list it as a dependency. Any idea how/where to report this?
<segaboy81> I assume I can't do this with ny Gnome tools, as they probably only work with Mutter?
<segaboy81> I read that there is experimental HiDPI support. How can I enable it?
<sixwheeledbeast> ouroumov: don't worry I'm not. I just don't get peoples attitude sometimes.
<Faults> Any idea why Steam icon is super large in top panel? :)
<mate|84351> great
<sixwheeledbeast> Faults: how large is super large, what version Ubuntu-MATE?
<Faults> sixwheeledbeast: I just installed 17.10 and updated. So latest. I mean large icon is like... oversized. Maybe I take a Screenshit
<Faults> *shot :)
<sixwheeledbeast> Still on 17.04 here, icons fine.
<Faults> sixwheeledbeast: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6l94un1c4slqcj9/steam.png
<sixwheeledbeast> Same after a reboot?
<Faults> Yup
<Faults> Just a thought... I have 4K display which I use as 1080p as Mate support for HiDPI ain't that good
<abhishek> hi
<abhishek> i want to delete ubuntu
<abhishek> how can i delete ubuntu and install windows
<diogenes_> abhishek, I guess it's obvious
<nemo> heh trolly troll troll
<mate|11083> I installed Ubuntu Mate 17.10 freshly and I am facing two major problems:
<Menzador> Yes?
<mate|11083> 1. thunderbird is starting extremely slowly (45 s)
<Nezchan> Hi, just curious if anyone knows how I can re-install the preset panel layouts. All except Traditional seem to be missing after upgrading to 17.10
<mate|11083> 2. shutdown takes extremely long (minutes)
<Nezchan> Okay, this is odd. I looked in /usr/share/mate-panel/layouts and they're all there. But none of them are appearing in MATE Tweak. What on earth could be wrong with that?
<Nezchan> Should I re-install Tweak and see if they load?
<ouroumov_> Nezchan, maybe permission issue?
<ouroumov_> Nezchan, I think you're the second person to report this
<Nezchan> Hm. Everything in the folder seems to have the same permissions
<Nezchan> Read-write for Root, read only for everyone else
<ouroumov_> Nezchan, did you have an important layout saved?
<Nezchan> No, the layout I was using is still there. But I was thinking of trying a couple of the others to see if I liked them.
<Nezchan> But the only options it gives are Traditional (my current) and Gnome2
<alkisg> Nezchan: strace -e trace=file mate-tweak | grep layouts
<alkisg> ...to see where it's looking for...
<alkisg> strace -e trace=file mate-tweak 2>&1 | grep layouts
<Nezchan> Woah, it gave me quite a lot of output. Anything specific I should be looking for?
<alkisg> The second command should give limited output
<alkisg> It's where it's looking for files
<alkisg> If you see it's looking at the wrong place, or not finding things etc... that's what you should keep an eye for
<Nezchan> Second command?
<Nezchan> Well, there's a bunch of (no such file or directory) coming up
<alkisg> You can also upload it to pastebin for others to see
<Nezchan> But for the main layouts, like redmond and mutiny, it seems to be looking in the right spot
<alkisg> And yet you don't see them in the selection box?
<Nezchan> Mostly there's a lot of variants like "netbook-no-indicators" that it's not finding.
<Nezchan> Nope, don't see any of 'em except Traditional and GNOME2
<Nezchan> Also the output scrolled right past my terminal's buffer, so I can't copy the whole thing to pastebin
<Nezchan> Weird though. I'm not seeing any reason it shouldn't work.
<ouroumov_> Purge and reinstall?
<Nezchan> Purge which package? MATE-Tweak?
<ouroumov_> yeah
<Nezchan> I can do that.
<ouroumov_> sudo apt remove --purge mate-tweak
<Nezchan> Hm, no luck.
<Nezchan> Still the same functionality
<Nezchan> I actually have to go for a bit. I'll try back again later. Thanks for the attempts, I appreciate it.
<ArchaicLord> is it safe to do sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10? or should I do a usb instal from full download?
<Menzador> Run it without sudo, but yes
<Menzador> The upgrade path works (although not on WSL)
<ArchaicLord> cool thanks. whast WSL?
<Menzador> Windows Subsystem for Linux
<Paddy_NI> Hi I have Ubuntu Mate (latest version with updates) installed on my Raspberry Pi 3 and have entered my licenses for the two codecs. I have also enabled the hardware acceleration option within VLC "OpenMax IL".  However when I try and play any video file I get a letterboxed video playing over the top of my desktop with my DE still in view above and below the letterbox boundaries.
<Paddy_NI> It is also almost impossible to control the video, I have to ssh in and kill the process
<Paddy_NI> Is this normal?
<Paddy_NI> Oh and just to be sure, I also installed the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" meta package
<Paddy_NI> I have also observed this same behaviour in Raspbian
<Paddy_NI> LibreELEC seems to be the most trouble free with regards video playback so far
<ArchaicLord> lol upgrading to 7.10 was a little under welming
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe only LTS is supported for RPi but I don't think that's related to your issue.
<y0sh> hope one day i will get the option to upgrade running the beta and still says no upgrade
<sameee> So my install took a huge turd in the upgrade between 17.04 and 17.10
<sameee> some parts seem to be 17.10, but missing quite a few features
<sameee> Any idea how to fix that?
<mate|78064> hi all
<mate|78064> i installed ubuntu mate 16.04 and lost all desktop icons and installed software???
<mate|78064> can anyone help
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-21
<walter> good night Materos !
<Nezchan> Hi everyone. Having a bit of a problem with the MATE-Tweak tool not giving me the option to change to the 17.10 panel layouts. They all seem to be in the right folder, and I've tried purging and reinstalling Tweak but no dice.
<Nezchan> I'll add that the files all have the same permissions so there doesn't seem like a problem there.
<Nezchan> I do have the Traditional (which I'm currently using) and GNOME2 layouts available, but that's it.
<sameee> I have the same issue nezchan
<Nezchan> Oh yeah, sameee
<Nezchan> Someone this afternoon said there was someone who had the same problem.
<Nezchan> Did you ever get it solved?
<Nezchan> I guess this is a bad time to bring the issue up. I'll give it a go tomorrow, since I expect a lot of folks are busy or asleep or now.
<Nezchan> It's not something that's tremendously urgent to start with.
<mate|36417> bonjour dans libreoffice bitstream charter disparu
<mate|36417> je precise qu en live avec 17.04 bitstream charter est present et qu il disparait lors de l installation sur drive
<mate|36417> Ah bonjour a t il une reponse a ce probleme qui touche debian mageia
<sameee> bonjour, vous pourriez avoir une solution sur Ubuntu-fr
<sameee> j'habite dans une boîte
<sameee> après un certain temps, on s'y habitue
<juan_> ubuntu mate 17.04 et 17.10 dans LibreOffice bitstream Charter a disparu ! c'est regrettable d'autant qu'il semble s'agir d'un bugg . Quand on utilise Linux la moindre des chopses est la continuité, d'autant que ça remet en cause la mise en page de tous les travaux manuscrits réalisés depuis des années !
<juan_> Je précise, que c'est une raison majeure pour se détourner des distribs qui sont infestées tels ubuntu mate debian mate mageia mate. Pour mint, zorin, fedora, chapeau, q4os, antix tous en mate, ça fonctionne;;;
<Travelinrob> Wondering what the status of Guest Sessions is in 17.10.
<windmaster> Hi every one . I want to install opera on ubuntu mate by using Software Boutique. But it given an error the package not found. How can i solve it.
<windmaster> ubuntu mate 17.10
<windmaster> And the same Erorr with skype. ""Package skypeforlinux isn't available""
<immu> hi all
<m4t> just upgraded to 17.10. was pleasantly surprised to see that with compton, a password dialog that i have popup at login (startup script) shows up with a title/border immediately
<m4t> on 17.04 it'd take a second or 2 for the titlebar to show up on it, and then be out of focus when it did so i had to click it before typing the password
<m4t> yay.
<ouroumov_> :o
<m4t> but i did spend like 30+ minutes cleaning up the mess due to pkcs11 libs moving from /usr/lib/pkcs11 to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11
<m4t> (not related to mate)
<Elliptical> Anyone get PlayOnLinux working in 17.10?
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> in the Mutiny desktop theme is there a way to make the icons down the side smaller?
<gordonjcp> in mate-tweak there is a greyed-out option for it
<gordonjcp> also, I don't seem to be able to use the Super key as a shortcut in 17.10
<sixwheeledbeast> Not sure why it would be greyed out. I don't use Munity and still on 17.04 here so wouldn't be able to check.
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> and the super key?
<sixwheeledbeast> works fine here on 17.04
<gordonjcp> if I bring up the keyboard shortcuts menu in mate-tweak I can't use it to set a shortcut
<gordonjcp> it's just ignored
<sixwheeledbeast> keyboard shoutcuts in mate tweak?
<gordonjcp> not mate-tweak, sorry, the control panel
<sixwheeledbeast> System > Prefs > Hardware > Keyboard Shortcuts
<gordonjcp> that's the one
<sixwheeledbeast> Shows as Mod4+ when you set a shortcut
<gordonjcp> yes, except it doesn't work
<sixwheeledbeast> Accessibility Options use them as default Alt+Mod4+M for example does that work?
<sixwheeledbeast> wfm
<gordonjcp> nope
<gordonjcp> none of it works
<gordonjcp> it entirely ignores the Super key
<gordonjcp> the "Advanced" menu from older MATE seems to be gone too
<gordonjcp> okay no worries, I'll just wipe 17.10 and upgrade this to machine to 16.04
<sixwheeledbeast> Without checking the keyboard or trying a different one I am not sure, unless someone else can help or knows of this issue.
<gordonjcp>  okay, now here's where it gets weird
<gordonjcp> it doesn't work with the keyboard I had plugged in
<gordonjcp> I have taken another brand new identical keyboard out of the box
<gordonjcp> now the Super key works, but only when the new keyboard is plugged into one of the front USB ports
<gordonjcp> the original keyboard works perfectly in any port on the other identical machine running Ubuntu
<sixwheeledbeast> Check keyboard model settings in Keyboards?
<gordonjcp> both generic 105-ley
<gordonjcp> *key
<valeriy> tytytytytrtrtrtrtrtrer
<valeriy> iyggggggggghghgyh
<valeriy> bhjhjgjhujhhuhjh
<valeriy> ghihkhjhghjhk
<valeriy> ggjhjgjghuhuhjhhhgh
<valeriy> gghuhuihuhuhu
<valeriy> jhijihkhjjhu
<valeriy> jhjhujhujujuhnhij
<valeriy> jiikjijkjjjjjjiiiiiiijiuiuio
<valeriy> jkjjiki
<gordonjcp> valeriy: cat on keyboard?
<Guest25619> ubuntu mate: How to open folders with file manager, when I open directory from firefox or transmission or whatever a program opens the folder
<Guest25619> I would like to open it with the file manager
<Guest25619> I assume that folders are file associated with a program instead of the file manager
<Guest25619> I fund out it is in control center/set preferred application
<mate|67108> Hello Users and Developers!
<mate|67108> How are you?
<Nezchan> Good morning. I'm having a bit of trouble with MATE-Tweak in 17.10, where it isn't giving me a choice of panel layouts. I've tried purging/re-installing the package but there's been no change.
<ouroumov_> Nezchan, you should ask this on the forum
<Nezchan> Ah, okay. I'll do that then.
<mate|65957> guys how good this distro is
<mate|65957> for a 24/7 use
<alkisg> it's fine for 23/7
<alkisg> ...it depends on your use for the 24/7
<erle-> I was not able to upgrade yet, has the Caja scrolling bug been fixed?
<Khan> Sorry if this has been asked a thousand times but.... is Ubuntu Mate already patched against Krack Attack in WPA2?
<alkisg> Ubuntu is
<alkisg> Mate is just the GUI
<Khan> great, how can I be sure that I patched correctly?
<alkisg> Security updates get installed automatically
<alkisg> apt update; apt full-upgrade is manual update
<alkisg> apt changelog wpasupplicant
<ouroumov_> Khan, hello, the Ubuntu Security Notice has the version of wpasupplicant that corrects the problem
<alkisg> This shows the changelog, the first entry is the issue
<ouroumov_> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/
<Khan> thanks for the help, I see now that i'm patched :D :D
<ouroumov_> Yeah, every supported release except 12.04 extended support is patched
<Guest27897> hello
<Guest27897> anybody here?
<tsimonq2> Do you have a question? :)
<Guest27897> yes how do i change my username from guest to a normal thing
<tsimonq2> Type this in your IRC window: /nick ANORMALTHING
<tsimonq2> Or whatever you would like your nick to be. :)
<Guest27897> um where is my IRC window?
<Reynardo> Oh finally
<Reynardo> i did it
<mate|15033> boa noite
<ouroumov_> hi mate|15033
<mate|15033> where are you from_
<davidius> Hi folks, have just loaded up ubuntu mate and super + D doesnt seem to show the desktop. I can't see it listed in the keyboardshortcuts either. What is thecorrect action/command to use forthis when adding it to keyboard shortcuts
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-22
<binarydepth> I want to set this in MATE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpe7lCQmwNA
<binarydepth> as a different session
<m4t> binarydepth: different session with some homedir i'm assuming?
<davidius> Hi Folks, when I hit super + D my desktop is not shown. What is the right action/commad to use for this when ading it to keyboard shortcuts
<davidius> Also is there one for show all windows on my desktop (I have a custom panel layout with Compiz)
<m4t> system->preferences->hardware->keyboard shortcuts "hide all windows and set focus to the desktop"
<m4t> i have mine set to win+d as well. tho i don't use compiz...
<mate|16456> I want to build a new session with cairo dock and compiz
<mate|16456> like when you install a different DE you get an option to switch to it
<mate|16456> well not build it myself. I just don't know how to configure it
<davidius> @m4t - That option isn't in keyboard shortcuts list to edit so this is what I type into the command?
<davidius> m4t - That option isn't in keyboard shortcuts list to edit so this is what I type into the command?
<car> hi
<ComptonBug> Hey, I have a small issue in my new 17.10 install with Compton. Certain pop-ups have this drop shadow square around them. The ones I've noticed so far are volume, brightness, and the "show cursor" effect
<ComptonBug> there's just this square around them that has a shadow, but they're not on the actual pop-up itself
<ComptonBug> anyone know what I need to put in the config to fix that?
<ComptonBug> I already added this: https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhONZV15QJFB
<ComptonBug> Fixed it! I had the file named compton.conf, not marco-compton.conf :P
<m4t> davidius: marco-common might have the .xml you're after...whether they work with compiz or not, that's another story
<m4t> e.g. /usr/share/mate-control-center/keybindings/50-marco-desktop-key.xml
<m4t> the compizconfig-settings-manager lets you configure most compiz stuff as well. could be hiding there.
<mate|36417> maté charge des fonts impossible, orientales, asiatiques, bref inutiles pour le français. d'autre part sous libreoffice la font bitsreamCharter est absente alors qu'elle est présente sous abiword
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<veera> hi
<cristo> hello
<cristo> I need some help
<cristo> ì can t fix the problem with firtefox
<mate|69273> I have installed mate 17.10 but Intel sst audio wdm id not recongnized. Where i found it.
<Faults> Hmm hmm... how VirtualBox suppose to work in Ubuntu MATE 17.10? I installed it, but it can't be found from menus!
<Faults> I can only launch it from Terminal
<milda> čau, instaloval tu někdy někdo ovladače na grafiku nvidiu?
<sixwheeledbeast> Vbox is in Accessories for me.
<sixwheeledbeast> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<sixwheeledbeast> If not in Accessories check your Edit menus option
<Faults> sixwheeledbeast: After reboot its showing in the menu / search :)
<Faults> sixwheeledbeast: For me its under "System Tools" menu
<sixwheeledbeast> it can be changed in Edit Menus
<sixwheeledbeast> aka Main Menus
<Faults> Yeah, noticed. I was bit worried, when it didn't appear in the menus at all
<Faults> Is there way to disable Global Menu or is it deeply built in to MATE? Example in VirtualBox the Global Menu is not working.
<Faults> Yeah... it seems so that Global Menu crashing with VirtualBox
<mate|53607> hi
<Faults> Hey
<TurkishMate> hello
<mandje> since using Umate the irc client (hexchat) after each hour..
<mandje> *disconnects
<mandje> next disco to be expected in 40 minutes. is it a feature or a bug?
<gordonjcp> mandje: can you narrow it down to that particular client?
<gordonjcp> mandje: is anything else happening that might cause your connection to drop?
<mandje> gordonjcp, i´ll look into those 2 things.
<mandje> does it give system logs in a standard install?
<mandje> yes it does. system tools -> log file viewer.
<mandje> could this be something?  Oct 22 21:19:02 uMATE avahi-daemon[987]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlp9s0.IPv6 with address 2001:985:8762:1:f4eb:7e10:df20:e09f.
<mandje> and joining same time.
<mandje> an hour before that same thing.
<gordonjcp> could be
<gordonjcp> that sounds like it's dropping and reconnecting its wifi every hour
<gordonjcp> you *are* connected over IPv6
<mandje> which means? (i know IPv6 / IPv4)
<gordonjcp> mandje: well I just whoised you and I can see your username and IP address
<gordonjcp> it's an IPv6 address
<gordonjcp> it is however different from the one in the log entry
<gordonjcp> 21:02 [freenode] -!- mandje [~mandje@2001:985:8762:1:b016:5c67:1246:241]
<gordonjcp> so whatever's happened, it's punted you off that address and onto a new one
<mandje> ok.  the adress changed with the join says the log. -> address 2001:985:8762:1:b016:5c67:1246:241.
<gordonjcp> okay, so something is giving you a new ip address every time
<mandje> a leave and a join in same moment. changing IP adress.
<mandje> i could dualboot into old linuxmint install. i never had this there. see what gives now.
<mandje> i use uMATE for a month now. the problem occured since then.
<mandje> it is i, mandje.  see what gives in linuxmint install. irc client also hexchat.
<gordonjcp> and your IPv6 address has changed again :-)
<mandje> is that an odd thing?  is it like my public IPv4 adress would change all the time?
<gordonjcp> well it kind of depends
<gordonjcp> so your external IPv4 address is assigned by your ISP, and then your router will use NAT to marry up traffic to and from your computer with stuff from outside
<gordonjcp> DHCP will hand your PC an address like 192.168.1.10
<gordonjcp> and your PC will hand off stuff to the router and say "your job, you sort that out"
<gordonjcp> with IPv6 your desktop PC behind the router has a routable address to the outside world
<mandje> so it doesnt need NAT to communicate?
<gordonjcp> no
<sixwheeledbeast> You can still have DHCP and NAT with v6, so it could be unrelated
<mandje> maybe i could have hexchat not use v6?
<gordonjcp> sixwheeledbeast: true
<mandje> didnt find a tick box in settings yet.
<gordonjcp> mandje: anyway yeah if you said for example "ping6 2001:8b0:cbbb:5b8c:6c80:31ff:6763:26f4"
<sixwheeledbeast> Is it just HexChat? because it seems to be dropping your connection completely
<gordonjcp> mandje: I'd see traffic from your machine, right here on my desktop
<gordonjcp> sixwheeledbeast: yeah
<gordonjcp> sixwheeledbeast: like it's readvertising the route out and giving them a new address
<m4t> has anyone here using compton+marco noticed an occasional second cursor that just stays put and flashes? it seems to mostly (always?) happen over the panel area. moving my mouse over the phantom cursor makes it go away.
<mandje> food for thought sixwheeledbeast & gordonjcp. i ll check stuff.
<sixwheeledbeast> Have a look in the logs, grep "network"?
<agoodm> is it possible to enable kinetic scrolling in ubuntu mate? similar to what ubuntu had since about 2011?
<agoodm> really enjoying the new mate mutiny theme thing (thumbsup)
<m4t> erm oh, i somehow switched hwcursor=true in my xorg.conf. that's probably it :(
<agoodm> m4t: is that aimed at me?
<m4t> sorry no
<claude_> I'm glad to join this chat
<naturally> have mobile+desktop versions of my game out!  http://www.dontbe.ca
<naturally> developed with Ubuntu MADE distro!
<claude_> I'm a new ububtu mate user. I'm very happy with this OS
<gordonjcp> naturally: what's your game about?
<gordonjcp> claude_: hello
<naturally> gordonjcp, its an indie action/adventure where u rescue the sheeple
<claude_> Hi gordonjcp. :)
<agoodm> natural scrolling gives me kinetic scrolling back, but the scroll direction is backwards...
<claude_> EXIT
<chrys_> i want to install agisoft photoscan and i can not...help!
